# Jeremy's R34 V Spec



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

This is my friend's R34 V Spec, I am currently baby sitting. 
I just gave her a bath today, and waxed her. She is very 
beautiful, I sure wish she was mine.


I can keep an eye on these prizes from my balcony, 
my computer room and another bedroom.









Bean & Hippo, she has been lowered since the last time 
you saw her at Hakone








































































So, if ever in need of a dependable babysitter,
please do not hesitate to call me


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

HHHM. both cars are stunning .... love the roll cage


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

simply beautiful


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 7, 2002)

Cars are awsome, and that cage is sweet.


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

wowy........ babysitting is not a bad job at all!!!!

Nice pics!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

very nice indeed! :smokin:


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Awesome pics, awesome cars :smokin:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

That 33 is gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorgeous.


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

nice 34 mate, espcially the roll cage with guage fitted!!!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

WOW nice!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Very cool partnership  

I remember Jeremy's car - it's class.
Even better now it's dropped a bit.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

The lowering has really transformed the R34. The stance make it look so much tougher now. Top effort on mint set of GT-Rs!

Cya O!


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

great pictures  

and brill cleaning


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

ah man that white r34 is simply gorgeous!! oneday ill have enough money to buy an R34


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

Yunis A said:


> ah man that white r34 is simply gorgeous!!


i agree mate. the white is amazing. (when Clean)


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

They both look absolutely stunning.


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

they look even better on the mountain roads  .. along with Bean and Hippo's


----------



## kj_mini (Jan 22, 2005)

those are some real attractive cars. i love both sets of rims also, what are they?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

on my R33 they are 18X10 Volk GT7 with an 88mm lip
on my friend's R34 they are the bronze Volk TE37 18X9.5


----------

